
World Reaches 1,000GW of Wind and Solar, Keeps Going - lingzb
https://about.bnef.com/blog/world-reaches-1000gw-wind-solar-keeps-going/
======
JoeAltmaier
Which satisfies what, around 1% of need? Lots of room to grow

